# Preachers of Atlanta



## centerpin fan (Feb 25, 2016)

Anybody watching this train wreck?

I find these "Preacher of ..." shows unwatchable.  However, I was flipping channels last night and caught a brief glimpse of the show.  One ministry couple was discussing who would wear the handcuffs that night.

I kid you not.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 25, 2016)

Probably Baptist.

Keeps them from dancing.


----------



## apoint (Feb 25, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Anybody watching this train wreck?
> 
> I find these "Preacher of ..." shows unwatchable.  However, I was flipping channels last night and caught a brief glimpse of the show.  One ministry couple was discussing who would wear the handcuffs that night.
> 
> I kid you not.



Oh that is the demoncratic religion. Where everything is ok.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 25, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Anybody watching this train wreck?
> 
> I find these "Preacher of ..." shows unwatchable.  However, I was flipping channels last night and caught a brief glimpse of the show.  One ministry couple was discussing who would wear the handcuffs that night.
> 
> I kid you not.



I find TV unwatchable.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 26, 2016)

gemcgrew said:


> Probably Baptist.
> 
> Keeps them from dancing.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 2, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Anybody watching this train wreck?
> 
> I find these "Preacher of ..." shows unwatchable.  However, I was flipping channels last night and caught a brief glimpse of the show.  One ministry couple was discussing who would wear the handcuffs that night.
> 
> I kid you not.



Out of the whole bunch on there, that guy seems to be the most legit too.

It is amazing how christianity has been turned into a business for these individuals and it is all about pimping religion to gain wealth.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> It is amazing how christianity has been turned into a business for these individuals and it is all about pimping religion to gain wealth.



Yep, a very sad commentary.


----------



## apoint (Mar 2, 2016)

Got to pay for those leer jets ya know. Jesus had no pillow to lay his head.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think Hank Jr. said it best in American Dream:

Now there are some preachers on tv, with a suit and a tie and a vest.
They want you to send your money to the Lord, but they give you their address.
Cause all of your donations are completely tax free.
God bless you all, but most of all, send your money!


----------



## specialk (Mar 2, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> I think Hank Jr. said it best in American Dream:
> 
> Now there are some preachers on tv, with a suit and a tie and a vest.
> They want you to send your money to the Lord, but they give you their address.
> ...




or this.....


----------

